# Can Bus Auswertung mit Wago Umsetzen



## 4nD1 (25 April 2019)

Hallo,

Wie der Titel schon sagt soll ich eine Can Bus Auswertungn(Sensor) mit Wago umsetzen. Ich habe einen 750-8202 Controller mit einer 750-658 Karte. Nun soll ich das ganze im Ecockpit programmieren. 
Da ich noch recht wenig mit dem E-Cockpit gemacht habe ist die Frage

- Wie Bekomme ich die Karten in die Hardwareconfig
- Wie konfiguriere ich den CAN Bus. (Habe eine .eds Datei des Sensores) 

Gibt es hierfür eine Anleitung bzw Videos ?


----------



## Thruser (25 April 2019)

Hallo,


4nD1 schrieb:


> - Wie Bekomme ich die Karten in die Hardwareconfig
> - Wie konfiguriere ich den CAN Bus. (Habe eine .eds Datei des Sensores)
> 
> Gibt es hierfür eine Anleitung bzw Videos ?



Ja. Nennen sich Schnellstartanleitung und e!COCPIT_Handbuch_D und werden von e!Cockpit mitgeliefert und auf die Festplatte installiert.

Da gibt es dann die Kapitel Offline- und Online-Konfigurieren.

Gruß


----------



## Tobsucht (25 April 2019)

Hi,

wie schon geschrieben gibt es Dokumentation zu e!Cockpit die beschreibt wie die Hardware konfiguriert wird.
Das Handbuch des CAN Gateways solltest Du dir auch anschauen.

Mit der EDS Datei kannst Du nichts anfangen. Du kannst Sie dir höchstens anschauen um einen Hinweis auf das Mapping des Sensors zu erhalten.
Das CAN Gateway ist nur ein Gateway und kein CANopen Master oder Slave. Soll heißen du musst dir CANopen Funktionalitäten selbst schreiben.

Also im Minimalfall eine CAN Layer 2 Rx Instanz zum Empfagen des PDOs des Sensors und eine Tx Instanz um das Network Management Telegram (NMT) Start_Remote_Node zu senden.
Ein Guarding wie Heartbeat oder Nodeguarding ist optional aber auch zu empfehlen.

Hierbei bin ich vom Betrieb im Transparent Mode ausgegangen. Du kannst das Modul auch im Mapped Mode betreiben.

Also musst Du dich schon intensiver mit der Materie auseinandersetzen.


Grüße


----------

